# 13 or 14 inch Powerhouse laptop



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

Hi I'm looking for a new laptop for school.  I am studying in the field (networking, programming, graphic design)

I've been looking around and can't seem to find something I want.  Here are the specs I am taking into account for my new laptop.

Note: I also want to meet or exceed the system requierments for adobe creative suite 5 master collection.

A 13 or 14 inch display.

A canadian french keyboard (backlit would be nice)

5 hours or more of battery life

500Gb or more HDD at 7200 RPM

4 Gb of RAM or more

OS: Windows 7 Pro

I also want to take a look at cost.  How much it will cost up front and how much it will cost of the lifespan of the laptop.

above all I want it to be light weight.

Here are the system requirements for CS5 MC

# ntel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® 64 processor
# Microsoft® Windows® XP with Service Pack 3; Windows Vista® Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise with Service Pack 1 (Service Pack 2 recommended); or Windows 7
# 1GB of RAM
# 1GB of available hard-disk space for installation; additional free space required during installation (cannot install on removable flash-based storage devices)
# 1024x768 display (1280x800 recommended) with qualified hardware-accelerated OpenGL graphics card, 16-bit color, and 256MB of VRAM
# Some GPU-accelerated features require graphics support for Shader Model 3.0 and OpenGL 2.0
# DVD-ROM drive
# QuickTime 7.6.2 software required for multimedia features
# Broadband Internet connection required for online services* 


thanks for your help


----------



## CrayonMuncher (May 16, 2010)

whats your budget?


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you just described a Macbook, more or less. They're built for light weight and battery life. Not sure if you ca get the keyboard though....


On the PC side of things, this seems to suit your needs fairly well:

VAIO VPCZ112GX/S
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127064
Battery life is stated elsewhere as "up to 6.5 hours"

Honestly, that's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

about 2000 or so depending on what I get and expected life of the computer


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

Yes a macbook is pretty much what I need but software is an issue most if not all of the software i can my hands on for a good price is only for PC's.  The sony VAIO VPCZ112GX/S has almost everything I want but I need more hardrive space and it doesn't need to be solid-state drive.


----------



## Geoff (May 16, 2010)

A MacBook would be a great choice, their laptops have very long lasting batteries.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1471523 said:
			
		

> A MacBook would be a great choice, their laptops have very long lasting batteries.



Again software for me is this an Issue


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

You could always replace the hard drive with a standard hard drive and use the SSD for something else. It would speed up a desktop considerably.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

This one in particular should be good on the battery:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822149125


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

I would prefer to save a bit of money get like a 500Gb HDD or even a 640 GB. I cant seem to find a reason as to why I need a SSD.


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

Indeed. I can't seem to find that model without a SSD though...

There's these, but they're all out of stock and I don't know what the battery life is like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=

edit: The i5 version is 3.5-4 hours...looking for the i3 versions now

edit2: This one has a good amount of power, a 500GB hard drive, 4GB of RAM, and "up to 7 hours" of battery life:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127021

edit3: And Tigerdirect has it in stock:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

Do you know of any website where I can pick all the specs I want and have them build the laptop for me?  I've modified desktop on various occasions and have thinkered with laptops but I would trust myself on building laptop for anyone. 

i've tried the obvious dell, apple, HP,voodo pc but what about some less known names?


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

Asus, Toshiba, Sony, and Lenovo Thinkpads are the most reliable brands to look for.

It's doubtful that you'll be able to find a manufacturer that will build one for you. The closest thing I can think of is XoticPC...you'd want this:
http://www.xoticpc.com/asus-u30jca1-back-order-p-2763.html

Actually..that's perfect, I think. Should have looked there to begin with, haha.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but these don't fit my needs.


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

Forgot about the keyboard...whoops. That Asus has everything else available, though.

That's a tough one, man.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

HAha I did too for a second there. I guess I need a desktop and a basic laptop or higher end netbook.


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

Sounds good. That's really a better option for college anyway, IMO. A desktop, plus $300 or so for the netbook, will still outperform a similarly-priced laptop by a wide margin, and the netbook will be much more portable.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

I that case any suggestions of desktops with similar features at a good price (1500$or so)?

If there something similar for less thats good too.


----------



## Drenlin (May 16, 2010)

USD or CAD?

Would you be willing to build one yourself? (It's not hard)


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

CAD oups


----------



## ganzey (May 16, 2010)

you could just buy a macbook then buy a copy of windows 7 and ditch OSX


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

thats an idea but then wouldn't I be obligated to always run my windows in bootcamp?


----------



## ganzey (May 16, 2010)

no, completely uninstall mac operating system, and install windows.


----------



## FXB (May 16, 2010)

That seems like an odd idea yet not bad as well.  If I do that would my machine be recognized as a mac or a PC by third party software?


----------



## Geoff (May 17, 2010)

FXB said:


> That seems like an odd idea yet not bad as well.  If I do that would my machine be recognized as a mac or a PC by third party software?


It depends on the OS, so if you install Windows over the Mac OS then it would be considered a Windows computer, as far as programs are concerned.


----------



## tlarkin (May 17, 2010)

get a Macbook pro, as it is light weight, has bad ass battery life and have great hardware specs for laptops.  You can either run Windows apps in CrossOver, or install windows via boot camp.  You can also run virtual machines of Windows as well.

My main laptop is a Macbook Pro that is about 2 years old, maybe closer to 3 now.  It is great, and I love it.  I also run Windows and Linux on it as well.  No issues for me.


----------



## FXB (May 17, 2010)

Drenlin said:


> edit2: This one has a good amount of power, a 500GB hard drive, 4GB of RAM, and "up to 7 hours" of battery life:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127021
> 
> That one apparently only does 2.5 hours.


----------



## FXB (May 17, 2010)

What do you think of the ASUS Ul Series?
http://event.asus.com/2009/nb/ul_series/

OR 

Toshiba satellite U500
http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?lg=en&section=1&group=1&product=9444&category=


----------



## tlarkin (May 17, 2010)

FXB said:


> What do you think of the ASUS Ul Series?
> http://event.asus.com/2009/nb/ul_series/



Holy crap that site is annoying, is there a non flash version?   They seem decent, and just under $1,000, but I would still recommend the Mac.




> Toshiba satellite U500
> http://event.asus.com/2009/nb/ul_series/



Same link as above


----------



## FXB (May 27, 2010)

tlarkin said:


> Holy crap that site is annoying, is there a non flash version?   They seem decent, and just under $1,000, but I would still recommend the Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you still recommend a Mac?

How about I get the toshiba U500 with a 12 cell battery? how long does a 12 cell battery last?


----------



## tlarkin (May 27, 2010)

FXB said:


> Why would you still recommend a Mac?
> 
> How about I get the toshiba U500 with a 12 cell battery? how long does a 12 cell battery last?



In my opinion pound for pound the macbook pro is the best laptop you can buy.  Light weight, excellent battery life, and every feature you would want.  Plus you can run any OS  you want on it.


----------



## speedyink (May 27, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220717
?

Doesn't seem like a bad option.


----------



## FXB (May 27, 2010)

Can you buy it from Asus website with your own configuration?


----------



## FXB (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be willing to build one my self but I am not so familiar as to where to buy all the parts.  I don't like buying online with the exception of directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## FXB (Jun 2, 2010)

I seem to have narrowed it down to three laptops.

The Macbook pro which I would customize

Toshiba satellite U500

Asus U30JC-AL which would also be customized

Which would you say is best for the money and performance?

I want performance but I also want it light weight I will be carrying this daily sometimes even biking with it to school.


----------



## DMGrier (Jun 2, 2010)

I would go with Asus, good quality build. Mac isn't to bad either and a good quality build but I know the price on there computers can be a little high in price for the hardware that is in them though. And the 12 cell in a pc should do you fine, I get 6 hours on mine and that is with a i5 cpu.


----------



## FXB (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like to get more than 6hrs


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2010)

FXB said:


> I would like to get more than 6hrs


Get a MacBook, they last 7-10 hours.


----------



## bikerkid (Jun 6, 2010)

not read all of the posts but it sounds like the new hp envy 14 with an extended battery slice would be perfect, might be worth taking a look.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 6, 2010)

The envy's look pretty nice


----------



## FXB (Jun 7, 2010)

Build wise this doesnt seem like a quality laptop.

specs are nice


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 7, 2010)

I would go with a MBP. They are a little pricey, but hold up well (for your bike rides) and will function as desired.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 7, 2010)

FXB said:


> Build wise this doesnt seem like a quality laptop



And I assume you've held one in your hand to support this


----------



## FXB (Jun 7, 2010)

Not the envy in particular but I've had two other HP notebooks in the and did not have a great experience.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, well, HP makes some real shite as well.  Doesn't automatically make their nicer line of laptops crap.


----------



## FXB (Jun 8, 2010)

Regardless of the laptop customer support will be the same.  I did not have great service with there tech support.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh, I'm not one to use tech support.  Gots no idea how any of them are, lol.


----------



## FXB (Jun 11, 2010)

If I get the MBP which alot of you are suggesting should I get the 13 inch MBP with clock speed of 2.4 GHz (starting at 1249,00) or 2,66GHz (starting at 1549,00)?  The 13 inch MBP also comes with intel core 2 Duo compared to other quad core processor we are seing in various other models like the 15 and 17 inch MBP.  

So my questions are Should I wait for a quad core processor in 13 inch MBP models?  If not which clock speed would be best to run Adobe CS5 Master Collection?

Ideally I need the computer by mid August but I could wait until September 2011 at the latest.


----------

